# Nostalgia



## Seritinajii (Jun 10, 2014)

So, I was recently thinking about finals. specifically, how many things I would rather do than study for finals. ... and here I am!!

I used to be on this forum quite often, and a lot of other people would probably say the same thing. in my memory, it used to be really big, with much more conversation going on, and it's evident that it's cooled off quite a lot. there is probably a variety of reasons for which I ended up leaving this place, and for which much fewer people are still around. maybe the forum discussion format is too 2009 for 2014. tumblr is pretty big, after all. maybe everyone died. or, maybe everyone's lives have gotten really busy, and so we have learned to move on. 

but even if that happened, for me, I still think of this place every now and then fondly, and I think about my old internet life and all the people I talked to and all the silly things I did as a younger person. even though I moved on, I probably will never end up forgetting this, for some reason. it's weird. looking at my old posts is especially strange - it's basically a historical record of me, from a few years ago, and I think I got a lot cooler since then. (I'm sure everyone thinks so. :P) and more and more, I end up wondering what all the people I met are doing, what they like to do nowadays, whether they are happy... and it's kind of sad because it's more than likely that I'll never know!!

that having been said, I think it would be fun to talk about fun memories that we have had on this website. it's been a long time since I really was active here, and I've grown up a lot since then (the ripe old age of 16!! wow). 

one random thing I remember was when there was an arcade, with games like Snake, Tetris and Simon. I think some kind of database error happened after which these forums had to be reset somehow?

what are some things you remember about these forums?


----------



## Flora (Jun 10, 2014)

Fun fact: I looked at the poster's name and thought "whoa that's a name I haven't seen in ages!" Welcome back!

I remember very little before The Great VB Implosion of '08, sadly! Most of the stuff I remember is post-implosion

Like the forum shipping threads, in which everyone insisted me and Mike the Foxhog should be a thing and Blastoise jokingly said I was dating him and a number of people (one in real life, actually, which is _quite_ alarming) believed it


----------



## kyeugh (Jun 10, 2014)

Flora said:


> ...the forum shipping threads,...


Fun thread, let's do it again.

Still laughing about Ultraton.

Remember when there were a thousand error messages and the forums were down all the time?  I hope you do, it was just last year.


----------



## Wargle (Jun 11, 2014)

Seritinajii said:


> So, I was recently thinking about finals. specifically, how many things I would rather do than study for finals. ... and here I am!!
> 
> I used to be on this forum quite often, and a lot of other people would probably say the same thing. in my memory, it used to be really big, with much more conversation going on, and it's evident that it's cooled off quite a lot. there is probably a variety of reasons for which I ended up leaving this place, and for which much fewer people are still around. maybe the forum discussion format is too 2009 for 2014. tumblr is pretty big, after all. maybe everyone died. or, maybe everyone's lives have gotten really busy, and so we have learned to move on.
> 
> ...


I remember your name, it always plays hell with my brain.

welcome back


----------



## Phantom (Jun 11, 2014)

Seri! I remember you. 

 Why aren't you wearing your ice cream avatar? You aren't the same person without the ice cream avatar. 

 A lot of the good times I remember were back at IF. Thing is we've had so many of these nostalgia threads, it's like things are repeating. 

 So I will repeat. April fools from a few years ago. Rugrats porn. Terry's poems. LightMightyena incident. Turbo. Hmm. Watching TV Tropes Mafia and its insanity. All the mafia actually. Oh, that one boob thread. Best quotes ever... can anyone find it? It was in the Laughing Cupboard I think?


----------



## Murkrow (Jun 11, 2014)

Phantom said:


> Oh, that one boob thread. Best quotes ever... can anyone find it? It was in the Laughing Cupboard I think?


http://forums.dragonflycave.com/showthread.php?t=12963

(I still don't get what was so great about it)


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi! Do you remember me?

(Back then, I was probably best known for making way too many ASB accounts and getting banned from it...)


----------



## Jolty (Jun 12, 2014)

i've been here for 11 years and whenever someone mentions big events of TCOD, the light mightyena incident is always the first to come to mind.

i actually agree with what her mum said now lol

oh and that time auroraking, hari nezumi and freeziepop "raided" the forum and caused a mass exodus.


----------



## Seritinajii (Jun 12, 2014)

Phantom said:


> Seri! I remember you.
> 
> Why aren't you wearing your ice cream avatar? You aren't the same person without the ice cream avatar.
> 
> A lot of the good times I remember were back at IF. Thing is we've had so many of these nostalgia threads, it's like things are repeating.


I use this smiley face avatar on most of the websites I use now... also, I didn't realize there were already threads about this - sorry about that!!



			
				Ether's Bane said:
			
		

> Hi! Do you remember me?


actually, I remember the name rock-ground. didn't you make a thread about your mother not letting you be alone in your room or something, a long time ago? I don't remember that clearly.

and, hello Jolty! I remember your website and the comic Star Guys. I just went to check it out...

I hope people are still in touch with those they met here? :x


----------



## Autumn (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm G-Mew/ZigZag/Crystalline Pikachu/Leafpool/Polymetric Sesquialtera.


----------



## Superbird (Jun 13, 2014)

I remember you, and though I don't think we ever spoke, I remember you fondly. Welcome back!


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 13, 2014)

I think I remember you. Of course, I've always been a lurker, so who knows how well you remember me. Nice to see you back though!


----------



## Phantom (Jun 13, 2014)

Murkrow said:


> (I still don't get what was so great about it)


It's fun to see how many times we can say boobs in one thread and still be having a completely legit conversation.


----------



## Murkrow (Jun 13, 2014)

Phantom said:


> It's fun to see how many times we can say boobs in one thread and still be having a completely legit conversation.


Fair enough. The thread annoys me more than anything because of the people who made a big deal about the "consensual" bit. It's obvious what he actually meant, why do people insist on making an issue out of things just because it _can_ be interpreted that way?

EDIT: Only two people, could've sworn it was more.


----------



## Jolty (Jun 13, 2014)

Seritinajii said:


> and, hello Jolty! I remember your website and the comic Star Guys. I just went to check it out...


hello!

i get people telling me they remember star guys every so often and i'm like wow man i can't believe people still think good of that thing lmao


----------



## surskitty (Jun 15, 2014)

:OOO hi, seritinajii!  i never knew i was that much older than you, whoaaaaa

I've been okay and mostly on tumblr & irc as of late, a ha ha

I miss paying attention to art threads but this is not a convenient place to post art, haha.  Should maybe get back to looking at people's art sometime....


----------

